#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  КОГДА? "Ламрим" -- в переводе под редакций Геше Джампы Тинлея

## Vargan

КОГДА планируется выпуск "Ламрима" в переводе на русский под редакций Геше Джампы Тинлея?

----------


## Шаман

Честно говоря, у меня тоже некоторые вопросы на эту тему. 
Кто-нибудь может подсказать хорошие, в смысле аутентичные, изданные коммернатии к Ламриму, желательно на русском языке?

----------


## Galina

Еше-Лодой Ринпоче "Краткое объяснение сущности Ламрима".
Издательство "Нартанг"(С.-Петербург) и "Ринпоче-багша" (Улан-Удэ) 2002. - 320 с.

----------


## Galina

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Vargan_ 
> *КОГДА планируется выпуск "Ламрима" в переводе на русский под редакций Геше Джампы Тинлея?*


Можно заказать в центре Ламы Цонкапы аудиокассеты с комментариями Геше Джампа Тинлея на 1-й и 2-ой том Ламрима.

----------


## PampKin Head

А почему, собственно, "под редакцией Геше Джампы Тинлэя"?

Есть уже достаточно Геше, закончивших и советскую среднюю школу и, частично, Гоман-гомпу (с парчин-сертификатом)...

----------


## Нико

В издательстве "Цонкапа" готовятся к изданию подробные комментарии Геше Тинлея на Ламрим, части 1 и 2-я. 

Я думаю, Геше Тинлея можно по праву назвать Учителем Ламрима в России... Так что вопрос, по-моему, был вполне обоснованный.

----------


## Vargan

PampKin Head,




> Есть уже достаточно Геше, закончивших и советскую среднюю школу и, частично, Гоман-гомпу (с парчин-сертификатом)...


где они? как их имена?

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Vargan_ 
> *PampKin Head,
> 
> 
> 
> где они? как их имена?*


Это коан?
 :Big Grin:  

В Бурятию стали возвращаться....

----------


## PampKin Head

Были бы интересны комментарии Калден-ламы на АгРим...
Никто не знает, есть ли записи последнего?

----------


## Galina

PampKin Head!
Кто ваш коренной Гуру? Если это не секрет.
Спасибо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Galina_ 
> *PampKin Head!
> Кто ваш коренной Гуру? Если это не секрет.
> Спасибо.*


Как бы нет... Но к чему сей вопрос? 
Чем то это похоже на: а какой номер у Вашего партбилета?

P.S. Калден-ламу уважаю реально за глубину познаний... 
P.S.S. Думаю, немного наберётся людей, кто был на первом затворе Джампы Тинлея в Озерках по шаматхе... 

чак цел ло чак цел ло

----------


## Galina

PampKin Head : "P.S.S. Думаю, немного наберётся людей, кто был на первом затворе Джампы Тинлея в Озерках по шаматхе... "
__________________________________________
И результат есть?

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Galina_ 
> *PampKin Head : "P.S.S. Думаю, немного наберётся людей, кто был на первом затворе Джампы Тинлея в Озерках по шаматхе... "
> __________________________________________
> И результат есть?*


Был дурнем, дурнем и остался....
 :Frown:

----------


## Galina

В науке говорят: "Отрицательный результат - тоже результат".
Ответ принимается.

----------


## Vargan

Оно и видно.

----------


## PampKin Head

Мда... Не горные вершины, а самое низкое место...
я - лишь пыль с Ваших стоп...

----------


## Vargan

Бедный, бедный, бедный PampKin Head. 
Не кому пожалеть вашего пораненное эго...
Верите - страдайте.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Vargan_ 
> *КОГДА планируется выпуск "Ламрима" в переводе на русский под редакций Геше Джампы Тинлея?*


Геше Тинлей не переводит книг и не занимается их редактурой. Он только читает лекции по Ламриму. Более того, он, несмотря на многолетнее пребывание в России, к сожалению так и не выучил русского языка, а поэтому не может редактировать те книги, которые издаются под его именем.

----------


## Нико

"Геше Тинлей не переводит книг и не занимается их редактурой. Он только читает лекции по Ламриму. Более того, он, несмотря на многолетнее пребывание в России, к сожалению так и не выучил русского языка, а поэтому не может редактировать те книги, которые издаются под его именем".


Хочу заметить, что, хотя геше Тинлей и не пишет книг на русском языке, а также пока не дает учение по-русски, он прекрасно понимает Дхарму на русском и все время следит, нет ли ошибок в устном переводе. Кроме того, изданные на основе его лекций книги ученики затем читают ему вслух от корки до корки.

----------


## PampKin Head

Может не в тему...

Кто-нибудь знает или нет, планируется ли издание комментариев к Лим Риму и другим текстам, которые давал Геше-лхарамба Джамьян Кьенце  с середины девяностых в г. Санкт-Петербурге?

----------


## Комодератор

Планируется. Только, к сожалению, это не такое простое дело...

----------

